# Les JO (cela ne nous regarde pas)



## benkenobi (12 Février 2006)

Les JO de Turin ont enfin commencé ! Joie de voir autant de sports en si peu de temps.
Bonheur du curling et du bobsleigh !

Mais le sport est toujours commenté. 

Par des commentateurs.   Et avec eux le cortège de chauvinisme, mauvaise foi, ragots sur la vie privée... 
Alors on se prends à penser aux Inconnus et à leur fameux "Cela ne nous regarde pas..."

Les JO sans le son c'est peut-être la solution...

Et vive le sport sur Antenne 2 !


----------



## Burzum (12 Février 2006)

De toutes façons le sport c'est vraiment un truc que je n'ai jamais compris... Donc avec ou sans le son...:sick:


----------



## rubren (12 Février 2006)

Bah, les commentateurs sont toujours aussi nuls de toute manière. L'autre jour j'ai regardé le superbowl sur la 2, au secours les commentaires et encore heureusement qu'ils sont aidés par leur consultants qui eux au moins ont une vision de leur ancien sport et peuvent commenter (même si c'est un peu neuneu de temps en temps) avec un peu plus d'objectivité et de réalisme.


----------



## benkenobi (12 Février 2006)

Je commence à me sentir moins seul dans mon désarroi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2006)

Les commentaires, c'est ce que je préfère!


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2006)

Le sport devrait être pratiqué et non pas regardé (sauf impossibilité...).


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le sport devrait être pratiqué et non pas regardé (sauf impossibilité...).



Des haltères de 50cl??


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Hier aprem' j'ai téléphonné a un pote pour lui proposer de venir boire le café chez moi.
Il m'a répondu avec un rire niais révélateur de sont état d'ébriété débutante: "bah en fait je suis en train de matter le ski de fond en buvant un whisky (pas déguex d'ailleurs). Le ski de fond c'est super avec un whisky. Nan paske sans whisky on comprend rien."

On a pris rendez vous pour les épreuves de saut...


----------



## Ti'punch (13 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le sport devrait être pratiqué et non pas regardé (sauf impossibilité...).



mouai... mais tout le monde n'est pas sportif de haut niveau / professionel ... et tout le monde n'en a pas les moyens. donc moi j'aime bien regarder les JO pcq je sais que je n'y serais jamais en tant que participant


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Février 2006)

Je n'ai pas envie qu'il y ait des commentateurs qui causent de mon déhanchement lorsque
 je fais du sport :rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Février 2006)

Le secret d'une bonne santé : la pratique raisonnée de tous les excès et l'abstention nonchalante de tous les sports. *

-Curnonsky-*


----------



## guytantakul (13 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le secret d'une bonne santé : la pratique raisonnée de tous les excès et l'abstention nonchalante de tous les sports. *
> 
> -Curnonsky-*



Moui, on attribue aussi à chrurchill - le joufflu au cigare - un truc du genre : 
"Le secret de ma forme ? Le sport - jamais de sport !"

Mais j'ai du mal à croire que cette petite boule de suif n'ait pas joué au cricket dans son jeune âge


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2006)

Je cherche le fil "JO (cela ne nous intéresse pas)". La recherche ne donne rien. Quelqu'un à le lien ?


----------



## fedo (13 Février 2006)

JO sur france télévision = grosse arnaque.
y a du dédommagement de redevance dans l'air, l'épreuve la plus intéressante c'est le tournoi de hockey masculin et y en aura quasi pas à la télé française. why?
because la France pas qualifiée, pas vraiment qualifiable d'ailleurs vu qu'on prend les 12 meilleure nation du monde point barre.
seulement à la télé suisse ou allemande ils vont le passer en quasi intégralité le tournoi vu qu'eux ils sont qualifiés. parce que ça passe en prime time...
merci qui, merci daniel bilalian directeur des sports qui préfère le patinage le prime time et autres sports de cirques commentés par nelson monfort. pourtant les italiens ils vont faire des triples salto piqué face aux canadiens dès mercredi !!!
et ils ont revendu des droits de diffusion à france telecom sur la livebox, droits payés avec la redevance...


----------



## benkenobi (13 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche le fil "JO (cela ne nous intéresse pas)". La recherche ne donne rien. Quelqu'un à le lien ?


Je crois que c'est par là...

  



			
				fedo a dit:
			
		

> ... préfère le patinage le prime time et autres sports de cirques commentés par *nelson monfort*. pourtant les italiens ils vont faire des triples salto piqué face aux canadiens dès mercredi !!!
> et ils ont revendu des droits de diffusion à france telecom sur la livebox, droits payés avec la redevance...


AAAhh ! Le mot est lâché... Nelson Monfort !!!

Quel monument du commentaire sportif...

Que serait le sport sans lui ? (j'ai bien une réponse...)



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le secret d'une bonne santé : la pratique raisonnée de tous les excès et l'abstention nonchalante de tous les sports. *
> 
> -Curnonsky-*


Oula, va pas croire que je fais du sport...

Moi je regarde (sur mon canapé...)
Et encore c'est juste pour les JO.


----------



## fedo (13 Février 2006)

> Que serait le sport sans lui ? (j'ai bien une réponse...)



il ne fait que les sports de cirque. le half pipe et compagnie, il peut pas.

mais je préférais quand il avait teint ses cheveux en blonde y quleques temps , ça lui allait bien .


----------



## loustic (13 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> AAAhh ! Le mot est lâché... Nelson Monfort !!!


Oui, tu as raison : mets le son moins fort ! ! !


----------



## benkenobi (13 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu as raison : mets le son moins fort ! ! !


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2006)

Les JO (cela ne nous regarde pas)

Cela ne nous regarde pas puisque c'est nous qui regardons les JO...

Quel sauveur réussira enfin à obliger les stars du sportbiz et du showbiz à contempler les malheureux qui les regardent ? Et ce quatre heures par jour pendant au moins une année !

Le temps est venu de se révolter : Starpacus, au secours !

:hein:  :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> AAAhh ! Le mot est lâché... Nelson Monfort !!!
> 
> Quel monument du commentaire sportif...
> 
> ...



Cela dit, du peu que j'en ai vu, les commentaires de son nouvel acolyte (Philippe Candeloro) valent leur pesant de cacahuètes.  

Mais un qui m'a marqué, c'est Jean Rochefort commentant les épreuves hippiques aux JO d'Athènes : la grande classe !    
Et pour tant je ne suis pas particulièrement féru de sports hippiques.


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, du peu que j'en ai vu, les commentaires de son nouvel acolyte (Philippe Candeloro) valent leur pesant de cacahuètes.
> 
> Mais un qui m'a marqué, c'est Jean Rochefort commentant les épreuves hippiques aux JO d'Athènes : la grande classe !
> Et pourtant je ne suis pas particulièrement féru de sports hippiques.


Tombé par hasard (pas tombé de cheval) sur le reportage avec les commentaires de Jean Rochefort, j'ai regardé et écouté jusqu'au bout tellement ces commentaires étaient intelligents et passionnants. Bravo monsieur Jean Rochefort ! (l'exception qui confirme la règle)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tombé par hasard (pas tombé de cheval) sur le reportage avec les commentaires de Jean Rochefort, j'ai regardé et écouté jusqu'au bout tellement ces commentaires étaient intelligents et passionnants. Bravo monsieur Jean Rochefort ! (l'exception qui confirme la règle)



Oui. Une certaine poésie se dégageait de ses commentaires.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

Mouais. Sont pas top les commentateurs, mais certains ici feraient mieux de relire leurs posts. Je vous assure que la plupart pourraient faire rire aussi.
N'oubliez pas que eux, au moins ils sont payés pour en dire des conneries. Alors que vous vous êtes bénévoles.



Ouais. Je sais. Moi aussi.
C'est peut-être pour ça que je poste moins d'ailleurs.



Bon. Quant à dire que le hockey sur glace masculin est le seul sport des JO intéressant, faudrait pas pousser de trop non plus...
Bref.

Je ne faisais que passer.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mouais. Sont pas top les commentateurs, mais certains ici feraient mieux de relire leurs posts. Je vous assure que la plupart pourraient faire rire aussi.
> N'oubliez pas que eux, au moins ils sont payés pour en dire des conneries. Alors que vous vous êtes bénévoles.


Je tiens à faire savoir que je suis indigné par de tels propos.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas que eux, au moins ils sont payés pour en dire des conneries. Alors que vous vous êtes bénévoles.


C'est ça qui est beau :love:  :love:


----------



## fedo (15 Février 2006)

> Bon. Quant à dire que le hockey sur glace masculin est le seul sport des JO intéressant, faudrait pas pousser de trop non plus...
> Bref.



je maintiens mais c'est emprunt de subjectivité. parce queniveau sport collectif, reste le curling et le saut a ski par équipe et la luge et le bobsleig .

en tout  cas de biens beaux match ce soir. qu'on peut regarder gratos sur internet en cherchant . mort de rire france 2 qui veut faire payer .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

La plus extrême expression du sport n'est pas, selon moi, collective.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, du peu que j'en ai vu, les commentaires de son nouvel acolyte (Philippe Candeloro) valent leur pesant de cacahuètes.
> 
> Mais un qui m'a marqué, c'est Jean Rochefort commentant les épreuves hippiques aux JO d'Athènes : la grande classe !
> Et pour tant je ne suis pas particulièrement féru de sports hippiques.



J'ai vu aussi, le seul truc que j'ai pas compris, c'est pourquoi ils passaient ces images de guignols sur des canassons pendant que Jean disait sa poésie ?  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas que eux, au moins ils sont payés pour en dire des conneries. Alors que vous vous êtes bénévoles.



P'têt bien, mais nous, les conneries, on fait exprès de les dire, tandis qu'eux ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> P'têt bien, mais nous, les conneries, on fait exprès de les dire, tandis qu'eux ...


Si ça c'est pas de la mauvaise foi!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

Bon, d'accord, la plupart d'entre nous, c'est vrai que toi, tu soignes ton "exception culturelle" !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

Ouais. Méditons sur les termes à employer... Peut-on encore parler d'exception culturelle au sujet d'un fait qui émane de la grande majorité d'une population donnée ?

Rezba ? Un avis peut-être ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Méditons sur les termes à employer... Peut-on encore parler d'exception culturelle au sujet d'un fait qui émane de la grande majorité d'une population donnée ?
> 
> Rezba ? Un avis peut-être ?


Il faut surtout souligner que l'exception culturelle ne peut pas se comprendre sans son corrolaire le plus manifeste, la diversité culturelle. On ne saurait également comprendre ces notions qu'en dehors d'un cadre marchand, donc à l'opposé de ce que nous propose l'OMC.


_Mais cela ne nous regarde pas... _


----------



## fedo (16 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> La plus extrême expression du sport n'est pas, selon moi, collective.



chacun ses goûts. on peut s'exprimer individuellement aussi dans un sport collectif. perso je trouve qu' aux JO d'hiver il y a trop d'épreuves à notation subjective ce qui pose un tas de problème de crédibilité. et aussi sur l'impartialité des commentaires.



> l faut surtout souligner que l'exception culturelle ne peut pas se comprendre sans son corrolaire le plus manifeste, la diversité culturelle. On ne saurait également comprendre ces notions qu'en dehors d'un cadre marchand, donc à l'opposé de ce que nous propose l'OMC.



bah le traité ADPIC de l'OMC fait plus pour la diversité culturelle que les traités plus spécialisés qui lui ont succédé issus eux de l'OMPI.

l'OMC n'est pas le problème de la diversité culturelle, le problème ce sont les états qui en sont membres.


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Février 2006)

Perso, je garde de merveilleux souvenirs des Jeux et des commentateurs québécois, plus particulièrement à l'époque des jeux de Montréal 1976. Et même durant les parties de hockey des années 80-90, où il y avait un de ces énergies réelles, qui passaiten à travers le petit écran.

L'effet sur moi? La découverte que la performance est jubilatoire, qu'elle provoque des réactions sûrement excessive, mais oh combien énergisantes. Y'a pas que des effets pénibles, à entendre quelque'un crier de joie la performance exceptionnelle d'une Nadia Comanecci.

C'est à ce époque-là - sûrement le hasard? - que j'ai commencé à avoir le désir de faire de la compétition en athlétisme.

Ça m'a motivé, et ça a marché, j'ai fait du 1500, 3000, et 5000 mètres de distance durant 4 ans (au niveau du Québec seulement). Et c'est grâce à ce que j'ai vu et entendu à la télé que plusieurs fois, j'ai continué, parce que c'est pas facile, parce que c'est physiquement souffrant.

Depuis ce temps, même si on entend souvent des bruits de vaisselle au lieu de commentaires intelligents, j'ai un plaisir, tout sain, à me souvenir et oui... à écouter, de nouveau.


----------



## huexley (16 Février 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> seulement à la télé suisse ou allemande ils vont le passer en quasi intégralité le tournoi vu qu'eux ils sont qualifiés. parce que ça passe en prime time...



Oui ils ont pas honte de montrer les tannées qu'ils se prennent :love:

Ils montrent aussi (en accéléré) les matchs des autres équipes, le match slovaquie / russie hier soir était vraiment exceptionnel, les deux équipes avaient la gniak en voulaient et le montrait ! 


Je vis à Evian mais par moment je serais bien malheureux sans la TSR ! Je file le blé de la redevance à des chaînes francaise que je ne regarde jamais, et profite gratuitement de chaînes vraiment bonnes  je sais c'est injuste.

Un coup de chapeau aux commentateurs Suisses qui ne nous abreuvent pas en permanence de leur science infuse, et qui savent la boucler pour nous faire profiter du patinage artistique comme ils se doit, et pas comme on l'entend sur Antenne2, où l'on peine a croire que l'on nous lit pas une revue de mécanique auto. 


Enfin re-hat-trick aux commentateurs Suisse pour se moquer de leurs propres équipes quand elle sont mauvaise.


:love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2006)

Ah ' pasqu'on en a des bonnes ?


----------



## AOSTE (16 Février 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> JO sur france télévision = grosse arnaque.
> y a du dédommagement de redevance dans l'air, l'épreuve la plus intéressante c'est le tournoi de hockey masculin et y en aura quasi pas à la télé française.



Bien que j'aime le hockey je n'irrai pas jusqu'a dire que cette épreuve est la plus intéressante.
De plus les épreuves individuelles type poursuite fond et combiné sont passionnantes par l'aspect technique et stratégique et c'est dans ses épreuves que l'ont voit toute la volonté de gagné de l'homme ou de la femme face à la douleur.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

Ouais. Et tout ça sans parler des performances surhumaines des skieurs alpins...


----------



## huexley (16 Février 2006)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> que l'ont voit toute la volonté de gagné de l'homme ou de la femme face à la douleur.



Tu diras ca au Russe qui s'est fait mettre en echec par un type de 125Kg, la douleur il sait ce que c'est ^


----------



## fedo (16 Février 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Oui ils ont pas honte de montrer les tannées qu'ils se prennent :love:
> 
> Ils montrent aussi (en accéléré) les matchs des autres équipes, le match slovaquie / russie hier soir était vraiment exceptionnel, les deux équipes avaient la gniak en voulaient et le montrait !


 
 bravo la suisse, ils ont battu les tchèques il y a une heure, très opportunistes mais très beau match de abischer et de marc streit. les allemands et les suisses méritent d'être là, beaucoup de joueurs NHL ou anciens NHL,  par contre l'italie:mouais:...

 slovaquie russie c'était formidable.



> Tu diras ca au Russe qui s'est fait mettre en echec par un type de 125Kg, la douleur il sait ce que c'est ^


 
 les lettons hier soir face aux américains à la fin du match ils volaient dans tous les sens mais ils ont tenu le coup (et eu du bol ).


----------



## Gwen (16 Février 2006)

Moi, ce qui m'hallucine c'est que aujourd'hui on a la technique pour diffuser plusieurs son pour une même image et ils n'ont pas pensé a faire une piste avec commentaire et une autre sans. Dommage, ça aurais été intéressant.

De tout de façon, je ne regarde pas, j'ai pas la TV et c'est interdit de diffusion sur Cocoa JT


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ' pasqu'on en a des bonnes ?


Oui, et internationnalement estimées : les équipes de banquiers !


----------



## benkenobi (16 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce qui m'hallucine c'est que aujourd'hui on a la technique pour diffuser plusieurs son pour une même image et ils n'ont pas pensé a faire une piste avec commentaire et une autre sans. Dommage, ça aurais été intéressant.



Voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne ! 

Comme ça ils se rendraient vite compte que tout le monde regarde sans les commentaires et ça les inciterait à s'améliorer !!!

Bonne idée.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne !
> 
> Comme ça ils se rendraient vite compte que tout le monde regarde sans les commentaires et ça les inciterait à s'améliorer !!!
> 
> Bonne idée.


Alors là, tu rêves...


----------



## Gwen (17 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ils se rendraient vite compte que tout le monde regarde sans les commentaires et ça les inciterait à s'améliorer !!!.


Justement, je n'en suis pas si certains, c'est la le soucis


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

Le problème, s'ils amélioraient les commentaires, c'est qu'ils gagneraient cinq ou six auditeurs parmi nous, mais qu'ils en perdraient 500 ou 600 000 chez les beauf avinés (ou abièrés pour certains) qui constituent le gros de leur fond de commerce.


----------



## La mouette (17 Février 2006)

C'est chargé cette année:

-Les JO d'hivers..
-Coupe de monde foot...

...
 ça va pas aider à la paix des ménages....

Moi de toute façon le sport je le regarde au bistrot...et les commentaires des présentateurs ne sont rien en comparaison des commentaires des habitués....mort de rire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est chargé cette année:
> 
> -Les JO d'hivers..
> -Coupe de monde foot...



'tain, je regardais déjà pas beaucoup la télé ...


----------



## fedo (17 Février 2006)

> C'est chargé cette année:
> 
> -Les JO d'hivers..
> -Coupe de monde foot...



tu rigoles mais les médaillés se plaignent de l'organisation des JO d'hiver les années de coupe du monde de foot car dans 2 mois on les aura oublié because mondial de foot approchant .


----------



## La mouette (17 Février 2006)

On peut rajouter:

-Les grand prix de F1
-La coupe de l'America
-Les divers championnats de foot
-etc....

je me suis équipé:

*La célèbre télécommande décapsuleur*






  indispensable  :love:


----------



## loustic (17 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *La célèbre télécommande décapsuleur*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attention, tu risques de te faire condamner comme chosophobe !   

On doit dire *décapsuleuse* !


----------



## fedo (17 Février 2006)

> On peut rajouter:
> 
> -Les grand prix de F1
> -La coupe de l'America
> ...



perso ce qui m'intéresse après le tournoi olympique de hockey, c'est le championnat du monde de hockey  au mois d'avril.
après je m'en tape.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> perso ce qui m'intéresse après le tournoi olympique de hockey, c'est le championnat du monde de hockey  au mois d'avril.
> après je m'en tape.



Si ça te file pas le hoquet, pour moi, c'est O.K. !


----------



## fedo (17 Février 2006)

> Si ça te file pas le hoquet, pour moi, c'est O.K. !



j'avais oublier la fin de la saison NHL . le pire c'est que c'est les mêmes joueurs qui changent de maillots dans tous ces championnats !!!!
et des télés différentes qui diffusent


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On peut rajouter:
> 
> -Les grand prix de F1
> -La coupe de l'America
> ...


 que de souvenir, je l'ai acheté en 2000 lors de l'euro des Pays-bas... j'habitais là-bas à cette époque.

:love:




Après 6 ans d'intenses solicitations, toujours en parfait état.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Février 2006)

He bien personnellement, même si beaucoup d'entre vous ne semblent pas l'apprécier, j'aime beaucoup le patinage artistique et je me fais toujours une joie de regarder.

Cela étant ceux qui considèrent cela comme des "sports de cirque" ne sont peut être pas à même de juger de la difficulté du travail.


----------



## fedo (17 Février 2006)

> Cela étant ceux qui considèrent cela comme des "sports de cirque" ne sont peut être pas à même de juger de la difficulté du travail.


oui pour moi c'est une discipline d'expression artistique plus que de la compétition sportive. je ne nie rien de la difficulté technique et athlétique des figures mais franchement y a pas de suspens...

je dois être trop bourrin pour apprécier, enfin si j'aime bien quand ils tombent .


----------



## guizmo47 (17 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hier aprem' j'ai téléphonné a un pote pour lui proposer de venir boire le café chez moi.
> Il m'a répondu avec un rire niais révélateur de sont état d'ébriété débutante: "bah en fait je suis en train de matter le ski de fond en buvant un whisky (pas déguex d'ailleurs). Le ski de fond c'est super avec un whisky. Nan paske sans whisky on comprend rien."
> 
> On a pris rendez vous pour les épreuves de saut...


 

On ne peut pas concilier le sport et l'alcool de haut niveau !...  
Moi j'ai choisi...:sick: :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Février 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> oui pour moi c'est une discipline d'expression artistique plus que de la compétition sportive. je ne nie rien de la difficulté technique et athlétique des figures mais franchement y a pas de suspens...
> 
> je dois être trop bourrin pour apprécier, enfin si j'aime bien quand ils tombent .




Le suspens est lorsque tu sais que par exemple, à l'état actuel du patinage masculin, si on ne sait pas faire un quadruple saut, pour esperer un podium mondial il faut au moins 2 triple axel dont un en combinaison avec double ou triple saut; et au moins 1 combinaision triple-triple et 1 sequence de triple-triple-double !

  je ne suis peut être pas tout à fait claire ?? :rose:


----------



## fedo (17 Février 2006)

> je ne suis peut être pas tout à fait claire ?? :rose:



si c'est très clair, c'est toujours le russe qui gagne .
et en plus se taper les commentaires de nelson monfort c'est pas possible, c'est au delà de mes forces .


----------



## Gwen (17 Février 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> si c'est très clair, c'est toujours le russe qui gagne .
> et en plus se taper les commentaires de nelson monfort c'est pas possible, c'est au delà de mes forces .


nelson, c'est un de moins pire. Et au moins il es gentil, pas blessant avec un chauvinisme déplacé.

Je déteste les commentateurs qui rabaisse les autres concurrents non français et qui se gausse à la moindre faute des autres participant. C'est pas ça le sport.

Sinon, le patinage, j'adore aussi, c'est beau, c'est sportif et faut une sacrée dose d'entraînement pour en arriver la.

De plus, c'est pas toujours le Russe qui gagne car Evgeni Plushenko n'avais jamais eu la médaille d'or olympique (il a eu tout le reste par contre). Et même Candeloro était plus fort que lui il y a pas si longtemps. La roue tourne en permanence.


----------



## benjamin (17 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> nelson, c'est un de moins pire. Et au moins il es gentil, pas blessant avec un chauvinisme déplacé.
> 
> Je déteste les commentateurs qui rabaisse les autres concurrents non français et qui se gausse à la moindre faute des autres participant. C'est pas ça le sport.



Hum... il te sortait tout de même, à chaque gamelle des rivaux, que Joubert avait plus que jamais ses chances. Et s'est "consolé" de la médaille du Suisse, un peu Français tout de même.


----------



## benkenobi (17 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> He bien personnellement, même si beaucoup d'entre vous ne semblent pas l'apprécier, j'aime beaucoup le patinage artistique et je me fais toujours une joie de regarder.
> 
> Cela étant ceux qui considèrent cela comme des "sports de cirque" ne sont peut être pas à même de juger de la difficulté du travail.


Même si je ne suis pas un grand fan de patinage, je suis entièrement d'accord : c'est un vrai sport avec son lot de sueur et d'entrainement intensif. 

Dommage que ça finisse toujours en massacre NelsonMonfortien (tais-toi quand tu commentes !) ou Candelorien (citation : "c'est ma préférée j'aime bien ses fesses")... 

Voilà comment on dévalorise des athlètes... 



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Hum... il te sortait tout de même, à chaque gamelle des rivaux, que Joubert avait plus que jamais ses chances. Et s'est "consolé" de la médaille du Suisse, un peu Français tout de même.



Ouais, pas mieux...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Même si je ne suis pas un grand fan de patinage, je suis entièrement d'accord : c'est un vrai sport avec son lot de sueur et d'entrainement intensif.
> 
> Dommage que ça finisse toujours en massacre NelsonMonfortien (tais-toi quand tu commentes !) ou Candelorien (citation : "c'est ma préférée j'aime bien ses fesses")...
> 
> ...


----------



## guytantakul (17 Février 2006)

Eh ! le petit grêlé se demerde pas si mal, comme quoi la vie nous réserve bien des surprises...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2006)

Ski de fond :



> Le Français V. Vittoz a fini 15e du 15km classique..



Heu... il devrait peut être s'inscrire à l'épreuve du km...  :rateau:


----------



## benkenobi (17 Février 2006)

Ce soir, dit par un commentateur du combiné nordique femmes :

"On a un problème de liaison, si vous ne m'entendez pas, vous pouvez me le dire ?"

:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, dit par un commentateur du combiné nordique femmes :
> 
> "On a un problème de liaison, si vous ne m'entendez pas, vous pouvez me le dire ?"
> 
> :mouais:



Mouarf !


----------



## bebert (18 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Les JO de Turin ont enfin commencé ! Joie de voir autant de sports en si peu de temps.
> Bonheur du curling et du bobsleigh !
> 
> Mais le sport est toujours commenté.
> ...



J'aime regarder les JO, en dépit de certains commentateurs zêlés. En fait je n'écoute pas trop ce qu'ils disent, à part quand d'anciens sportifs expliquent un gestes technique, par exemple.
Pour les autres, il y a de quoi critiquer c'est sûr mais je m'en tape, ce n'est pas le plus important
Le plus important pour moi c'est d'admirer toutes ces jeunes femmes dans leur combinaisons moulantes évoluer dans les épreuves du biathlon ou du patinage de vitesse ! :love: :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2006)

> Le plus important pour moi c'est d'admirer toutes ces jeunes femmes dans leur combinaisons moulantes évoluer dans les épreuves du biathlon ou du patinage de vitesse ! :love:



t'as oublié les hockeyeuses canadiennes .


----------



## benkenobi (18 Février 2006)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'aime regarder les JO, en dépit de certains commentateurs zêlés. En fait je n'écoute pas trop ce qu'ils disent, à part quand d'anciens sportifs expliquent un gestes technique, par exemple.
> Pour les autres, il y a de quoi critiquer c'est sûr mais je m'en tape, ce n'est pas le plus important
> Le plus important pour moi c'est d'admirer toutes ces jeunes femmes dans leur combinaisons moulantes évoluer dans les épreuves du biathlon ou du patinage de vitesse ! :love: :love: :love: :rateau:



Ah oui dans ce cas là, je comprends que le son ne te dérange pas !!! :love:

Pour les amateurs de *sport *c'est différent... 

Chacun trouve son bonheur là où il veut (peut ?) !


----------

